# New Decoder No Reverse



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello

I recently purchased an n scale MRC DCC Synchronized Diesel Sound Decoder ( item #0001808-V2) and ran into an issue. This is the first decoder I've ever installed but it is a drop-in and I followed the instructions and everything 
works well except when I try to put my locomotive in reverse The instructions say to find the problem and correct it if something fails, but I am unable to locate the problem. 

When I try to go backwards, the engine sound "revs up" (not sure if that is the correct term) and the rear light comes on, but the loco just sits there. I'm using the factory default settings that came with the decoder.(#3). Everything else (Sounds, lights, forward, speed etc..) works perfectly.
I do not think the decoder had DC mode so I'm not able to test the reverse with the decoder in on my DC track.

I've reinstalled my DC board and the loco works fine in both directions, but 
with a standard DC throttle and with my DCC throttle on address 00. 

I'm using the Digitrax Zepher Xtra for DCC. The loco is an N Scale Kato EMD SD80MAC.

I've emailed MRC support but do not expect a response on the weekend so I was hoping maybe someone here may have an idea. Not sure if its a bad decoder or something with my DCC system.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

By running it on DC,you've ruled out any mechanical issue with the loco.The next step would be to try another DCC loco to rule out any problem with the Zephyr.Then...not much left other than the decoder.If all CV's are right then I'd guess you have another faulty MRC decoder...not a rare occurence,by the way.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sadly it sounds like you ahve another one of the fine quality MRC decoders.
I would try resetting the decoder.


----------



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. I don't know what I was reading but I didn't research enough when I bought the MRC decoder it appears. I was opting for a cheaper decoder for my first install in case I screwed something up 


Anyway has anyone had any experience with their support? Am I in for a headache trying to get this thing replaced?


----------

